# Engine Detail for 72 GTO (pictures incl.)



## 72GTORed (Jun 18, 2009)

Thought you would all like to see how the engine detail turned out. (didn't really say I was having this done, but that's why I was asking about the braided fuel line in another thread.). Ended up not using the braided line, but my neighbor did a great job with the detail, which included painting the engine block and intake, painting the underside of the hood and the surrounding areas, installing a new chrome alternator, and putting on new stickers for the emissions, coolant label, and air conditioning label. Hopefully that color blue for the engine is right, it used to be a grayish blue metallic, but after researching it, sounds like 71 thru 73 used the "baby blue" Pontiac color, and 70 and before used the grayish blue. Looks year correct now....is that the right color, anyone know for sure. However, even if it's wrong, not doing it again for a long time, looks great now.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

looks greatarty:


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 30, 2009)

*wish*

I wish I could get my 72 to that stage.


----------



## 72GTORed (Jun 18, 2009)

LastOutlaw said:


> I wish I could get my 72 to that stage.


Yeah, but you are doing all your own work, it sounds like (looked back at your other posts). I don't have those bragging rights. I bought mine in 1998 from a classic car dealer, paid $12,500...and most things I've done have been cosmetic, or simple mods, and I don't do any of the big stuff on it myself, not mechanically inclined, but still love the hobby of having the car, and enjoy it for what it is.

Can't wait to see yours when it's all finished, keep working on it.


----------



## firecatsrt (Sep 15, 2008)

looks very nice... and clean. good job!


----------



## Bobbyg (Jul 22, 2009)

:agree

Looks good

Real nice and clean.

cool:cool


----------

